

Character is Destiny - buro9
http://yankeesabralimey.tumblr.com/post/61746955134/lesson-2-character-is-destiny

======
buro9
In his tweet announcing the blog post, the author of this article included the
insightful hook:

> VCs are often able to map outcomes back to the pitch and the behavior of an
> entrepreneurial team years earlier.

And reading through the blog post, I really believe it is so.

I also think that the same lesson, that character is destiny, applies to first
employees, investors, etc.

It's the gut feeling when you form your impressions of someone, it takes time
but it usually plays out. Character does, to some extent, imply the actions
the person will later take.

